# Lesson learnt. Almonds are very calorific



## Sharron1 (Jul 25, 2021)

Hi, An interesting observation, to manage the snacking urges I took to eating Almonds. I mean mountains of them at regular times during the day  Delicious. But a couple of months ago I chipped my tooth on said delights, so until it could be repaired I decided to give up on the almonds. 6 weeks later tooth restored. I weighed myself and found I had lost 5 llbs. I knew almonds were calorific, but I was shocked. Although in fairness I had been told by the dietician  to go easy. I am now back on the almonds but with a little more restraint. But, goodness are they are delicious.


----------



## Vonny (Jul 25, 2021)

I'm with you there @Sharron1, well, all nuts really. I keep a packet of mixed nuts in my handbag for when I'm stuck in traffic, but may decide to ease back on them after your cautionary tale!


----------



## Sharron1 (Jul 25, 2021)

Tbh, it was more the chipped tooth and cost of dental treatment (not even the pain factor) that was the greater concern.


----------



## Vonny (Jul 25, 2021)

Sharron1 said:


> Tbh, it was more the chipped tooth and cost of dental treatment (not even the pain factor) that was the greater concern.


It was the pork scratchings wot done my tooth!


----------



## Sharron1 (Jul 25, 2021)

OMG working out food menu with diabetes is bad enough and now having to think about teeth. Good luck with  the pork scratchings


----------



## Eddy Edson (Jul 25, 2021)

Almonds are my swing factor. If I don't think about how many I'm eating, I start putting on weight. If I count almonds, I lose it.  

God I love almonds


----------



## trophywench (Jul 25, 2021)

So do I love them BUT they are simply dreadful from a food miles POV amongst other things.  I also love roasted pistachios, ditto cashews and unroasted pecans & walnuts.


----------



## chaoticcar (Jul 26, 2021)

I coat my almonds in dark chocolate !
Carol


----------



## Eddy Edson (Jul 26, 2021)

trophywench said:


> So do I love them BUT they are simply dreadful from a food miles POV amongst other things.


Depends where you are, of course! Mine come from about 7 miles away. 

Anyway, I suspect that "food miles" is a marketing concept invented by first world farmers to help shut out cheaper producers in the developing world.


----------



## Sharron1 (Jul 26, 2021)

chaoticcar said:


> I coat my almonds in dark chocolate !
> Carol


Ohhh. Sounds lovely. Enjoy


----------



## nonethewiser (Jul 26, 2021)

Very moorish almonds, has to be salted. Good source of Omega 6.


----------



## Sharron1 (Jul 26, 2021)

I have to admit I am back on the almonds, but without such a vigorous crunch. As for the salt, that has been ditched. Ok BP, want to keep it that way, so I can avoid any conversations with my GP.


----------

